# Cool Heat in Copenhagen



## 2nigurl (Jul 10, 2008)

hey guys! does anybody knows if the Cool Heat collection have already arrived in Copenhagen? and if does, do you know how much does it cost for each shadow? im just interested coz im going to copenhagen this sat. The collection has just arrived here in Oslo and though i will be there i might just purchase it there.


----------

